# Dubai Marina rents



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

What are rents in the Marina for 2 bedroom now?

Rental squeeze hits Dubai Marina - The National

Saw this above, I know of 2 additional buildings coming on the market not in the article with 1800 units, so basically getting on for an extra 5000 units in Q1 2012.

I see some for 70k and some for 130k per annum for same sq ft. 

Seems to me there are a lot of unrealistic landlords in the upper bracket? Anyone here now if they are renting at these levels? Why pay 130 when you can do for 70+ unless you like wasting money.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

maxd said:


> What are rents in the Marina for 2 bedroom now?
> 
> Rental squeeze hits Dubai Marina - The National
> 
> ...


Good point. I'm sure there are plenty of newbies who are being fleeced by agents painting the picture that's is still 2007 and the property will be lost unless you sign immediately. What a waste of space these guys really are. 

I suppose there are differences in price according to what floor/view the apartment has. Not the difference between AED 70k and AED 130k though. Maybe 5-10k difference 

Answer is to shop around and do your research!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

maxd said:


> Why pay 130 when you can do for 70+ unless you like wasting money.


There will always be huge price discrepancies in a place like Marina/JBR because what drives price can be so different. If you don't mind a view of a construction site or of SZR and you don't mind being near street level you are going to find a lot of deals. Want a beautiful view of the Marina/Ocean? Want an upper floor where it is nice and quiet even on National Day well the price can make some big jumps. Want to be in Marina Promenade, well it jumps even more. All what you want and what you are willing to spend money on


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

The ones I saw are pretty much the same. In fact nothing really varies too much. Tiles,windows, balcony, built in wardrobes. Some slightly better fitted than the others with better tiles and a more modern kitchen. What really makes it is how you furnish it and the view. Plenty of decent views for 70k though.

Everything has a gym and pool, any developer that skips that is asking for no new tenants. A block or 2 is not worth an extra 60k a year IMO.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I think after you live in the Marina for an year is when you really appreciate what you need and what you dont need. The noise is a big factor on not just national days, but on weekends too. 

Everybody has a pool, but do the heaters work in winter? The view is important for some, walk to the beach, Size of the second bedroom, the layout, storage room/maids room, the flooring, finishings, etc. there are so many things to consider. I must have looked at atleast 15 different 2 BRS before selecting my current one and i'm still not completely satisfied.

I would say a good combo of the above would cost you 100K and this budget will get you a good choice of 2 BRs to pick from. But yes, deals are plenty, its a renters market.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Omg*



ash_ak said:


> Everybody has a pool, but do the heaters work in winter?.


Sorry mate, I laughed out loud when I read that! I swam yesterday and the thought of having the pool heated amazes me 
Just funny how different folks find the temperatures over here... I'm in shorts and a t-shirt and the guards at my work gate are in jackets, hoods and gloves

I love it


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Good point. I'm sure there are plenty of newbies who are being fleeced by agents painting the picture that's is still 2007 and the property will be lost unless you sign immediately. What a waste of space these guys really are.
> 
> I suppose there are differences in price according to what floor/view the apartment has. Not the difference between AED 70k and AED 130k though. Maybe 5-10k difference
> 
> Answer is to shop around and do your research!


This is like saying "you can get a hot meal for 30aed, so why would anyone pay 120aed? Maybe 35 or 40.............

Massive varience in terms of build qaulity, facilities, location, etc etc


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> This is like saying "you can get a hot meal for 30aed, so why would anyone pay 120aed? Maybe 35 or 40.............
> 
> Massive varience in terms of build qaulity, facilities, location, etc etc


You think so? Everything I saw that was new coming on the market is pretty much grade A residential space. Build quality in general is pretty good everywhere.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

People set a price based on what they think the market will bear, if someone is way off base then the place won't go and eventually the price will come down. When I was shopping I looked at a really lot of places. For the most part it seemed the the pricing was pretty consistent to me based on evaluating the desirable features. Two apartments might be the same size, but the floor plan impacted price even in the same building. When I really looked hard at some of the cheaper places you could see problems, maybe not major but little things. Or they were in a location that was not as desirable. A few blocks does not sound like much, but tell me that in July. As I said earlier, lots of deals with views of SZR or a construction site.

I would say if you found a place for 70K that is everything as good as the ones you see for 130K you should be signing the lease.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

maxd said:


> You think so? Everything I saw that was new coming on the market is pretty much grade A residential space. Build quality in general is pretty good everywhere.


If you believe that, then may I recommend Manchester Tower! A beautiful residential development in the Marina, with "luxury finishings" in an "ideal location", for as little as 45k for a one bed. You could probably pay weekly if you want..............


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Ooh*



Bigjimbo said:


> If you believe that, then may I recommend Manchester Tower! A beautiful residential development in the Marina, with "luxury finishings" in an "ideal location", for as little as 45k for a one bed. You could probably pay weekly if you want..............


Whiff of sarcasm?
Got some tasty goss for us mate?:clap2:


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> If you believe that, then may I recommend Manchester Tower! A beautiful residential development in the Marina, with "luxury finishings" in an "ideal location", for as little as 45k for a one bed. You could probably pay weekly if you want..............


Actually I saw that one, the pool is not too bad and the fittings are average. The only problem with this one is that you have to go miles to get there by car because it is at the end of the Marina on the wrong side of SZ Road.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's easy enough to get to it, coming from Dubai, take the exit after Marina Mall and it's about 30 seconds further. Coming from Jebel Ali, take the first Marina exit, do a U-turn at the first set of lights and it's just at the end of that road, simple.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

the metro not too bad either as you can see this pic I took but it was in August, you would probably die of heat exhaustion if you had to do that.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^ That picture is from JLT.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

maxd said:


> The only problem with this one is that you have to go miles to get there by car because it is at the end of the Marina on the wrong side of SZ Road.


So what is it you are trying to accomplish with this thread? If you do not mind living there and like the place then rent it. The things that one person is willing to pay for may not be what you are willing to pay for. Is the point to convince people that something at the end of the marina on the wrong side of SZR is equal to something in a prime location. Location, Location, Location (and view) my friend.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> ^^^ That picture is from JLT.


looks like this not the manchester tower then, it is this one.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> So what is it you are trying to accomplish with this thread? If you do not mind living there and like the place then rent it. The things that one person is willing to pay for may not be what you are willing to pay for. Is the point to convince people that something at the end of the marina on the wrong side of SZR is equal is something in a prime location. Location, Location, Location (and view) my friend.


I am not trying to convince anyone of anything. Are you an estate agent because you seem to be taking offense?

What I am saying is that people who WILL read this thread can look around and save themselves 17k usd a year.

I am looking for approx 100 units for myself and have to get a good deal that is why I am comparing prices and see huge discrepancies in what is sometimes a block or 2.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

maxd said:


> looks like this not the manchester tower then, it is this one.


Yeah, that's Jumeirah Lakes Towers, not Dubai Marina, rents are significantly cheaper there. I think that one is Icon Tower.


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree agents try like heck to create the apperance of scarcity for "good" apartments. Also, it's so time consuming that most people with full time jobs just give up and pick one.

I settled on a great 2bed with marina/ sea view (through JBR) for AED125k. Perfect full views of Marina tend to drive prices up to 160k sustained by a market of "money wasters" happy to pay for the best views.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Paying an extra 35k to avoid having to live in JBR is money well spent in my book.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anyone paying over 50k-60k to live in a block of flats is a mug.

(Just my less than humble opinion)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So where would you live for 50-60K in Dubai? lol


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Which all proves my point, that people are willing to pay or not pay based on for what they consider value. To me a huge one bedroom with a large balcony an unobstructed view of the palm and crawling distance to the beach is certainly worth 80K, despite it's shortcomings. And the idea of living in JLT and dealing with traffic just to get to SZR and walking to the beach is inconvenient at best is not worth half that. Some people absolutely hate JBR, others like it. It's all what you want, trying to give your view of what makes an apartment worth the money is futile. Just be sure to look at a lot of places, so you can compare and make an informed decision.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> So where would you live for 50-60K in Dubai? lol


My point isn't necessarily the area - it's the amount. 120k for a 2 apartment bed in the Marina? I wonder if people really now how much villa that buys in various other parts of Dubai. 

I realise it's a personal preference but give me a bit of garden over a rabbit hutch in the sky any day.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I pay 85K for a 1700sqft 2 bed with full marina and sea views and while we have thought about moving to a villa just to have the space to work on the cars and bike I just can`t bear the thought of paying 3000dhs a month for dewa as oppose to the 180dhs I pay at the moment. 
Realistically when looking at Villa prices you have to add another 30,000 dhs per year for bills into the equation and thats a lot of money to look at some shrubery and a wall.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I lived in the marina in '08 and again in '09, initially because it was the best place I could afford for my dirhams. Yes it's near the beach but unless you commute to jafza or AUH it's a very bad location to be in. Everywhere you need to go is at 20km+ drive down SZR. If you stick in the marina there are a few decent bars/restaurants/shops but most are aimed at the guests from the 5* star beach hotels so you pay through the nose for everything.

I then lived for a year in jumeira 1 and loved it. I'd never have been able to afford it in early '08 but it was SO much better. I think a lot of western newbies think they "have" to live in expat ghettos like the marina or JLT, where they could buy freehold if they wanted and there are plenty of other westerners. 

Fact is their experience of life in Dubai will undoubtably be limited if they will only live with their own nationality. I found it a breath of fresh air to get away from that mentality and there is absolutely nothing scary about living around locals and gcc nationals. It's really interesting and I made far more friends in a year in jumeira 1 than in 2 years in the marina. 

I'm now in a non-western area of Abu dhabi and enjoying it just as much. I didn't leave the uk to spend 100% of my time with fellow brits!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to think that the Marina was overrated because it was a construction zone with few amenities, but the Marina really has come to life in the past two years. There are now far more shops and restaurants, including cheap Indian takeaways. Scores of takeaway options from Karama/Bur Dubai restaurants that have opened branches in Media City and JLT. The Marina Mall is decent. Traffic in/out of the Marina isn't too bad, especially if you live in the south end. While the Marina is certainly an expat ghetto of a type, it's still an expat ghetto lived in by dozens and dozens of different nationalities. 

I had a villa on the border between Jumeira 1 and Satwa and because the traffic to get onto Sheikh Zayed and along Al Wasl road in that part of town was so bad, it was often no quicker to get from the Marina to the Dubai Mall than it was from the Spinneys on the Beach Road. People who live in the Marina/Greens/Palm have very quick access to anywhere in Dubai via Sheikh Zayed as the traffic is almost always in their favour, unlike the poor folks commuting from Sharjah/Bur Dubai. 

That said, I very much enjoyed the low key Jumeira lifestyle. It is more 'local' and has more character in its own way. I now live in a flat in the Greens but if I were to take a villa again I'd go for Umm Suqeim 1/Jumeira 3 over the Meadows/Ranches. My first year in Dubai was in Umm Suqeim 1 and it was just about a perfect balance of everything.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I lived in the marina in '08 and again in '09, initially because it was the best place I could afford for my dirhams. Yes it's near the beach but unless you commute to jafza or AUH it's a very bad location to be in. Everywhere you need to go is at 20km+ drive down SZR. If you stick in the marina there are a few decent bars/restaurants/shops but most are aimed at the guests from the 5* star beach hotels so you pay through the nose for everything.
> 
> I then lived for a year in jumeira 1 and loved it. I'd never have been able to afford it in early '08 but it was SO much better. I think a lot of western newbies think they "have" to live in expat ghettos like the marina or JLT, where they could buy freehold if they wanted and there are plenty of other westerners.
> 
> ...



You may be in Abu Dabi but you will always be Jumeirah Jim here


----------



## dbx123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I pay 85K for a 1700sqft 2 bed with full marina and sea views and while we have thought about moving to a villa just to have the space to work on the cars and bike I just can`t bear the thought of paying 3000dhs a month for dewa as oppose to the 180dhs I pay at the moment.
> Realistically when looking at Villa prices you have to add another 30,000 dhs per year for bills into the equation and thats a lot of money to look at some shrubery and a wall.


sounds like a good deal...what block is that in if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

DEC Tower, it's not the best finished place in the world but I've been here three years with no problems. It's just so easy to get in and out of from SZR, it's got a Choitrams now so it's perfect for someone as lazy ad me.


----------



## dbx123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> DEC Tower, it's not the best finished place in the world but I've been here three years with no problems. It's just so easy to get in and out of from SZR, it's got a Choitrams now so it's perfect for someone as lazy ad me.


thanks...a couple more questions...(sorry to be a pain)
whats the pool and gym facilities like in there?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gym and pool along with a tennis court are on the 5th floor, the pools a reasonable size and only ever gets a big crowd on the weekends. The gym, well, I've never used it. Told ya I was lazy.


----------

